# Core Drilling Concrete Wall



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Marky Stone said:


> LOL i forgot to mention tape off all smoke detectors when cutting or drilling any kind of masonary in occupied buildings!!! I once landed a nice fine compliments of the fire marshall while cutting a door way in a block wall at a local college.
> Needless to say thats one of those things you will never forget!


We had to use a gas saw to cut out a concrete slab inside of an occupied building. PC's, desks, everything covered in dust


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

That silcia dust is dangerous. A containment area should of been set up. Then that fire alarm would not have gone off.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> That silcia dust is dangerous. A containment area should of been set up. Then that fire alarm would not have gone off.


It was not Silica's dust I was having problems with, it was the dust from the concrete:laughing:


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

USP45 said:


> It was not Silica's dust I was having problems with, it was the dust from the concrete:laughing:


 
You need a man with a garden sprayer!! A lite mist works wonders, no dust at all.. Your lucky they didn't back charge you guys for the pc's n furniture. We have to be super careful when were in schools n colleges they love to get **** for free..:furious:


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

RED HORSE 554 said:


> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/755809445.html look at this hilti it is a core bore tool it is used and for sale but it is a dry bore tool :thumbsup:


STOP!!!! Our shop os full of hilti ****! They are so god damn expensive, but there track fast guns are second to none..


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

*stone*

Silica is from cutting sand rock or any mineral substance and all are in concrete. Please wear a mask wile cutting concrete silica causes lung cancers and skin poisons (LIME) Hardie planking is a cement product and it has silica and so on friend


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

RED HORSE 554 said:


> Silica is from cutting sand rock or any mineral substance and all are in concrete. Please wear a mask wile cutting concrete silica causes lung cancers and skin poisons (LIME) Hardie planking is a cement product and it has silica and so on friend


GOOD POINT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

Marky Stone said:


> LOL i forgot to mention tape off all smoke detectors when cutting or drilling any kind of masonary in occupied buildings!!! I once landed a nice fine compliments of the fire marshall while cutting a door way in a block wall at a local college.
> Needless to say thats one of those things you will never forget!


Thats a good tip no mater how old the original post is.


----------



## Marky Stone (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats how I look at it,:clap: everything on here is useful information for all of us on here.. Spread the know how!!


----------



## Terry Green (Aug 10, 2008)

can you drill form the outside


----------



## TMG1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Use dry core bits http://www.toolfetch.com/Category--Coring_Machines--Dry_Concrete_Core_Bits-cat.shtml
or a wet / dry vac.


----------



## grizl (Sep 27, 2008)

you don't really need that much water to core this way. Forget about the hose set up that probably comes with the unit. For this case just bring a bucket of water down, fill a water bottle up to splash water on when needed. This shouldn't take as much water as you might think.


----------



## TMG1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, wet vac and bucket. 

Take it easy with the water.

We've done it many times.

it works


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Plenty of good ideas here, but
*the guy asked the question 
over two years ago.
August 2006.*


----------

